# 20lb propane cylinder for household use?



## orangecrushcj7 (Jul 25, 2008)

Hi all,
maybe someone has some knowledge about this... 

I use propane for my gas range, and that's all. I have electric DHW, and clothes dryer. I am on a watchdog service with my propane company, who tops me off 2 times a year. The most I have ever used in the 6 month period was 15 gallons. I pay currently $4.40/gal for it delivered, along with $60/yr tank rental. When I went down to the hardware store, a month or so ago to fill my 20lb cylinder for the gas grill, it was around $3.40/gal. Since I use so little propane for my gas range, obviously it would be more economical to ditch the propane service, and use a 20lb gas grill cylinder, and get it filled up 3 or 4 times per year at the local hardware store. I would keep the tank in the same location outside. My question is, is that legal to do? 

BTW, I asked about buying the tank out right, and they told me $550, so that is almost 10 yrs before I make my money back on that.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2008)

Don't know about the legality of the hookup, and your local building inspectors would be the best source on that, but I do know that you can buy a 100 lb. propane tank at Lowe's for $129.


----------



## begreen (Jul 25, 2008)

Oh really! Thanks for the tip BB. The local propane dealer wants $650 for a 120 gal tank here.

Ok, just checked, I was thinking gallons not pounds. Lowes has a 100 (420#) gallon tank for $549. Still not bad.


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Jul 25, 2008)

yeah, i know the tanks themselves are relativly cheap. and if i were to ditch the service, i wouldn't be able to take a big 60 or 100 gallon propane tank down to the hardware store


----------



## glacialhills (Jul 25, 2008)

Ouch! 4.40 a gal. for it delivered and then 60 a year tank rental.... I really feel your pro-pain. I am locked in till may at 2.29 delivered and no tank rental and I felt like I was getting screwed.(less than 10 years ago I was paying .69 cents a gal.) I most definitely would get rid of that service and get the small bottles from the hardware store or see if you can rent a 30-50 gal from a big box/ rental store. I would think that any approved tank would be legal but check with your insurance company if you feel the need. Good luck and ditch that place.


----------



## BrotherBart (Jul 25, 2008)

orangecrushcj7 said:
			
		

> yeah, i know the tanks themselves are relativly cheap. and if i were to ditch the service, i wouldn't be able to take a big 60 or 100 gallon propane tank down to the hardware store



I wish somebody would have told that old man I used to plow for when I was a teenager that. When the 100 lb. tank on that tractor would run dry I had to drag it out of the field to the truck and haul it to town.  >:-(


----------



## Highbeam (Jul 25, 2008)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> orangecrushcj7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dragging it TO the truck and to town is no sweat, dragging the full tank back to the tractor would be much worse.

I have seen folks that run their dryers on LPG by using and swapping out the larger RV size BBQ tanks that are easily carried with one hand when full. Your range/oven will run a long time on a LPG tank like that.


----------



## MaineMike100 (Jul 25, 2008)

You could also consider the 30 lb tanks such as are used on R/V and campers.  Can also get an inexpensive dual tank hookup that will automatically switch when one tank runs out.  I have this setup on a camp up north where no propane dealers dare tread. Guess they don't have 4x4 delivery trucks...


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Jul 26, 2008)

orangecrushcj7 said:
			
		

> yeah, i know the tanks themselves are relativly cheap. and if i were to ditch the service, i wouldn't be able to take a big 60 or 100 gallon propane tank down to the hardware store



Why not?   

Use a hand truck to move it around.   

Matt


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Jul 26, 2008)

Glacialhills said:
			
		

> Ouch! 4.40 a gal. for it delivered and then 60 a year tank rental.... I really feel your pro-pain. I am locked in till may at 2.29 delivered and no tank rental and I felt like I was getting screwed.(less than 10 years ago I was paying .69 cents a gal.) I most definitely would get rid of that service and get the small bottles from the hardware store or see if you can rent a 30-50 gal from a big box/ rental store. I would think that any approved tank would be legal but check with your insurance company if you feel the need. Good luck and ditch that place.



My in-laws just got their cooking/dryer propane delivered today - $5.49/gal ! they are in the same service area too, different company though


----------



## wellbuilt home (Jul 26, 2008)

Im in NY and my propian  dealer gives me tanks if i keep filling them .You could get a tank switcher that turned one tank off line when it runs out and the other one turns on.


----------



## crazy_dan (Jul 26, 2008)

not sure if a 20lb bottle has the pressure to power a full size stove, might have to go with a 30 or 40 lb bottle. I bought a 40lb bottle at TSC (tractor supply company) for what I thought was a fair price last year to run my grill, the bottle and the first fill up from the propane co. just down the street was under a $100. 

With anything bigger than a 20 lb bottle you will have to go some where and get it filled you just cant use the bottle exchange like at wal mart and other places, but when I go fill a 20lb bottle it is about $5 cheaper than the bottle exchange ($13 to fill the sign at the bottle exchange says $18) anyways so i am happy doing that.


----------



## Backwoods Savage (Jul 26, 2008)

We have two 100 pound tanks. When one is empty, we simply call for another. They deliver for $63.00 per tank.


----------



## JPapiPE (Jul 26, 2008)

Propane in Maine is about $4.29/gal and they don't charge for tank rental. I used to run my gas fireplace and my range on this 57 gal tank, but I have done away with the gas fireplave/stove and now I just use it for my gas range. A full tank used only for the range last about a year for me. I think the gas line to a gas range is only a 1/4" hookup while the line for my gas fireplace was 1/2". I haven't gptten liquid propane for 6 months so i suspect the price  will be higher...perhaps in the $5 / gallon range


----------



## wellbuilt home (Jul 26, 2008)

The psi on all tanks are the same . Ive used 20lb tanks in a pinch . The propane guys let you use the tanks if you bring them in and fill them .My guy charge me rental on the first tank but then just charged to fill the tanks when we bring them in I would get 400 lb at a time and i was ok for 4 months. Its killer getting the tanks in the back yard in the snow. If you need cheep tanks you could go to a land fill/recycle place They have old tanks by the hundreds .Pick the best ones and go to the propane dealer and ask for new valves and have them certified. the last time i did this it was 15 bucks . I have NG now but in the 80s it would cost me 270 for 4 months of gas with the large tank and my 100lbers cost 30 bucks x 4 = 120 for the same time .


----------



## wellbuilt home (Jul 26, 2008)

One more thing . You cant load 400lbs of ppropane in your pickup and drive around with it with out haveing  the DOT police   work you over .I would tie them down real good and tarp them . Im not sure how much you could travle with .


----------



## wellbuilt home (Jul 26, 2008)

One more thing . You cant load 400lbs of propane in your pickup and drive around with it with out having the DOT police work you over .I would tie them down real good and tarp them . Im not sure how much you could travel with .


----------



## Ken45 (Jul 26, 2008)

Folks,

There are 100 *POUND* tanks and 100 *GALLON* tanks.  They are VERY different in size and weight.  I'm seeing confusion here ;-)

The 100 *gallon* tanks are roughly 3' in diameter, 4' tall.  You DON'T move them around, even empty.  The 100 *pound* tanks are like large BBQ grill tanks and could be moved around on a hand truck.  The standard BBQ tanks are 20 POUNDS.  RV tanks are either 20 or 30 POUNDS capacity.

I know it's confusing and I usually have to think about it each time (or maybe I got it backwards again, but the important part is that they are different!)

Ken


----------



## begreen (Jul 26, 2008)

What does the 100# mean? Is that the capacity in weight of liquefied propane? How many gallons does a 100# cylinder hold?


----------



## Ken45 (Jul 26, 2008)

BeGreen said:
			
		

> What does the 100# mean? Is that the capacity in weight of liquefied propane? How many gallons does a 100# cylinder hold?



According to a quick goggle search, propane is about 4.25 pounds per gallon.  Propane tanks are only allowed to be filled to 80% capacity, so a 100 *gallon* tank could hold 80*4.25= 340 pounds.
A 100 *pound* cylinder would hold about 23 gallons.  Since they weigh the tanks, I assume the 100 pounds is the full capacity after figuring the 80% factor but that's just my assumption.

Ken


----------



## begreen (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks Ken. We are getting off the big leased tank this Sept.. Without the furnace, it took us 3 years to deplete it from 40% down to 10%. I am roughly calculating we use about 2 gal per month for the remaining cooktop. We'd like some reserves as we are considering adding a propane generator. I have to decide between some 100#ers or a single 120 gal tank @679 local purchased price or a mondo 250 gal unit @998.

As far as transport, can someone chime in on how they transport filled 100# tanks? Can they be laid on their side or will this cause leakage from a relief valve? (I have no idea here.)


----------



## orangecrushcj7 (Jul 27, 2008)

I was hoping someone on here might be a gasfitter, who would know the legality of the whole thing.  I'll ask the inspector when I talk to him about my pellet stove installation.  When i look at the rented large tank I have, there are alot of gizmos and things between the tank and the line that goes into the house. I wonder if I need to use all that crap, or if I can just use a regulator like on a gas grill.


----------



## Mr.M2 (Jul 27, 2008)

I have 2 100# cylinders and the only thing I have is a regulator.  I only use the gas for the stove and an "emergency" heater which is only used when the stove is too much.
I just load the tanks into my truck and take them to the propane guys in town and get them filled.  It is a pain to move them and I'm considering a large tank with a contract.
The fees are only $45 a year if you don't get the 250# tank filled at least 2 times a year, which I definitely won't.  With gasoline prices and the value of my time, $45 is not bad at all.
I like to stockpile necessities like food, wood, ammo, water, etc., so why not propane?


----------



## stovehugger (Jul 27, 2008)

In my neck of the woods 100 lb tanks hold 23 gallons of propane and can be filled for about $90.00 at a local filling station.  My 100lb tanks were purchased at HD for $89.00 a piece.


----------

